# Looking for Subs in Central CT



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a couple properties in Central CT that I will be looking for subs for. Mostly commercial, but some driveway to. Message me if your interested. Thanks.


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare (Oct 14, 2010)

where abouts are you located.


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

Middletown area


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i have 1 fl70 with 11 foot plow, and 1 bobcat 863 with an 8 foot plow. looking to sub them both out.


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

Broncslefty7;2031800 said:


> i have 1 fl70 with 11 foot plow, and 1 bobcat 863 with an 8 foot plow. looking to sub them both out.


What area you looking for?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i am in newington, so anywhere close to there. where do you have lots?


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

some in Meriden, Glastonbury & East Hartford


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

any of those towns are fine. what equipment are you looking for?


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

how much you looking to get for the bobcat? Does it come with an operator? I have a place in Rocky Hill I could keep it at if I get it.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yes it comes with an operator, the hourly is $85.00/hr.


----------



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

What about the truck? $$?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

the truck is $95.00 per hour


----------

